# $20 Plant package



## Sally M

Hi folks!
I've got some plants for sale, just random cuttings and floaters and one Amazon sword. Floaters include duckweed, salvinia and frogbit. There's some hornwort, a few dwarf sags. a little moss (probably java, maybe peacock, didn't have my glasses on!), various hygros. At least that's what I think they all are. All for $20, includes Priority Mail shipping. First private message gets it. send me your email address for payment through PayPal.

Thanks,
Sally


----------



## Sally M

Now discounted to $15!


----------



## bob reed

If this was only a couple weeks from now I would snatch this up! No place to keep it right now.


----------



## Sally M

Sold!

No problem Bob! I'll probably have some more in the future and I'll put them up again.


----------



## bob reed

I will be waiting!


----------



## doubleatheman

If you still have plants like this around 5/18/14, I would be excited to buy. (I'm not setting my tank up until then when I move.)


----------



## Sally M

I'll post more as they grow out again!


----------

